# Moose hide



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

My wife got a cow moose this year and we were going to have it tanned but fox valley dosent do it anymore does any one know of some where else to take it? 8)


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Fox valley tanned my moose hide with the hair on a number of years ago. If they don't tan like that anymore, it's too bad. People from all over the country would send their hides to them.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Call Todd @ 435 785 8619 I had him tan my deer hide and it came back just great! He's in Heber.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I too got a cow moose this year and I brought it in to full curl taxedermy


----------

